# Swinger work done



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

It has been raining and cold at mostly 40 degrees. The fuel system seems to have some obstruction in the fuel line. So i added some 15 gallons of gasoline, oops one container was diesel. I did lots of cranking the engine and no fuel. I put some gasoline in a small pint container and cranked the engine. The engine started then backfired and container and me and the engine, and the carpet caught on fire. I threw the flaming container out the door nearly on another 5 gallon container of gasoline. Put the engine fire out with my jacket and stomped the carpet fire. Later, I rigged up a container and an electric fuel pump. The engine runs OK but not sweet. My arm and back of my right hand is healing nicely. Looks like my skin will now be pink.
Today the water heater was removed. Yep, it is leaking. Thinking about a 120 VAC 20 gallon. Removed all the outside lites as rear and marker lites, and only $150. Yikes. Yep all LEDs. Have not yet found a apartment style refig. Looks like rain for the next week. Next project is to make a place for a microwave. A little cabinet and electric work. Gonna add a few 120VAC lites. Looking for a low cost 2KW inverter for the refrig and microwave. I need to remove all the wheels and check the brakes and tires. Where is the warm wonderful summer???? Frank


----------

